
Canonical CEO steps down - Nightshaxx
https://betanews.com/2017/04/12/ubuntu-linux-canonical-ceo-jane-silber/
======
detaro
URL should probably be the one of the original announcement:
[https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/12/a-new-vantage-
point/](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/12/a-new-vantage-point/)

~~~
Nightshaxx
That is true. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm new to HN. :)

